# THE GREAT TESCO WALK



## HOBIE (Sep 22, 2017)

That's Lands End to JoG ! Have a look on web. Tesco staff are Very good


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2017)

They should be in Yorkshire soon . Visiting lots of stores on the way inc Northern Ireland


----------



## Copepod (Sep 24, 2017)

They passed through Leeds, heading to York, a few days ago, as reported by a friend of mine who is one of the mountain leaders looking after the walkers and their kit bags.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2017)

Tell the Tesco staff Well done !


----------



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2017)

Just 6 walkers doing 50km in the Scottish borders today, according to my friend mountain leader, but over 400 walked 40km Leeds to York.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Just 6 walkers doing 50km in the Scottish borders today, according to my friend mountain leader, but over 400 walked 40km Leeds to York.


Well done to them !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2017)

Just been on the web site. Brilliant photos of some lovely people doing the walk.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 6, 2017)

4000 Tesco staff & others did walk superb video on the web. WELL DONE


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2018)

Another bump !


----------



## C&E Guy (May 21, 2018)

"Every little helps"!


----------

